# Milan: Mr X è un fondo (con Commisso). Sfida ai Ricketts.



## admin (23 Giugno 2018)

*Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 24 giugno 2018, continua a parlare di Mr X e di soggetto che preferisce restare in incognito. Quindi, niente nomi. E' sfida a due tra il medesimo Mr X e la famiglia Ricketts. Si va avanti con le trattative, a New York. Con tutta probabilità non si chiuderà a brevissimo ma si arriverà almeno a metà della prossima settimana. L'idea di Yonghong Li, dopo l'ingresso del nuovo socio, è quella di far quotare il Milan in borsa e poi farsi liquidare.

Per la Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 24 giugno 2018, il Mr X è Commisso. *

Ultime news sul Milan e sul nuovo socio (o proprietario) da Luca Pagni di Repubblica: è sfida tra Mr X (che sarebbe un fondo di investimento del quale farebbe parte anche *Rocco Commisso* dei Cosmos, proprietario di Mediacom e patrimonio da 4,3 miliardi di dollari) e la famiglia Ricketts. Ma è anche una guerra tra banche: Goldman Sachs per il fondo contro Morgan Stanley per i Ricketts. 

Com'è la situazione? Il fondo portato da Goldman Sachs è più avanti avendo già fatto la due diligence. I Ricketts sono in ritardo ma sono usciti ufficialmente allo scoperto e possono recuperare terreno presentando un'offerta più alta.

*Anche secondo Sky, il gruppo che fa capo a Rocco Commisso sarebbe in vantaggio sui Rickets. Anzi, al momento i Rickets rappresentano solamente un'alternativa al gruppo guidato da Commisso.
*


----------



## admin (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news sul Milan e sul nuovo socio (o proprietario) da Luca Pagni di Repubblica: è sfida tra Mr X (che sarebbe un fondo di investimento del quale farebbe parte anche Rocco Comisso dei Cosmos) e la famiglia Ricketts. Ma è anche una guerra tra banche: Goldman Sachs per il fondo contro Morgan Stanley per i Ricketts.
> 
> Com'è la situazione? Il fondo portato da Goldman Sachs è più avanti avendo già fatto la due diligence. I Ricketts sono in ritardo ma sono usciti ufficialmente allo scoperto e possono recuperare terreno presentando un'offerta più alta.
> 
> ...


*

Eccallà, ovviamente.

Si ricomincia "Un fondo nel quale ci sarebbe..." e blablabla*


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news sul Milan e sul nuovo socio (o proprietario) da Luca Pagni di Repubblica: è sfida tra Mr X (che sarebbe un fondo di investimento del quale farebbe parte anche Rocco Comisso dei Cosmos) e la famiglia Ricketts. Ma è anche una guerra tra banche: Goldman Sachs per il fondo contro Morgan Stanley per i Ricketts.
> 
> Com'è la situazione? Il fondo portato da Goldman Sachs è più avanti avendo già fatto la due diligence. I Ricketts sono in ritardo ma sono usciti ufficialmente allo scoperto e possono recuperare terreno presentando un'offerta più alta.
> 
> ...


*

Se vabbè, ecco il FONDOH

Per carità di dio, a sto punto resto con Li e aspetto Elliott*


----------



## admin (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news sul Milan e sul nuovo socio (o proprietario) da Luca Pagni di Repubblica: è sfida tra Mr X (che sarebbe un fondo di investimento del quale farebbe parte anche Rocco Comisso dei Cosmos) e la famiglia Ricketts. Ma è anche una guerra tra banche: Goldman Sachs per il fondo contro Morgan Stanley per i Ricketts.
> 
> Com'è la situazione? Il fondo portato da Goldman Sachs è più avanti avendo già fatto la due diligence. I Ricketts sono in ritardo ma sono usciti ufficialmente allo scoperto e possono recuperare terreno presentando un'offerta più alta.
> 
> ...


*

up*


----------



## zamp2010 (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> up


allora quando si chiude?


----------



## 7vinte (23 Giugno 2018)

Anche il PSG è un fondo... ciò che conta è chi lo guida e lo compone. Può andare anche benissimo


----------



## Aron (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Eccallà, ovviamente.
> 
> Si ricomincia "Un fondo nel quale ci sarebbe..." e blablabla



Chi l'avrebbe mai detto...

Rimango del parere che al momento l'unica salvezza sia Elliott.
Dopo l'interregno di Elliott ci sarebbe la vera vendita, a un soggetto nuovo o a una vecchia conoscenza.

Questo fondo è un Yonghong Li 2.0 per quanto mi riguarda, che quasi sicuramente avrebbe dietro ancora delle società schermate con la sola differenza di un frontman più credibile e con uno stato patrimoniale che possa assicurare la continuità aziendale.


----------



## hiei87 (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news sul Milan e sul nuovo socio (o proprietario) da Luca Pagni di Repubblica: è sfida tra Mr X (che sarebbe un fondo di investimento del quale farebbe parte anche *Rocco Comisso* dei Cosmos, proprietario di Mediacom e patrimonio da 4,3 miliardi di dollari) e la famiglia Ricketts. Ma è anche una guerra tra banche: Goldman Sachs per il fondo contro Morgan Stanley per i Ricketts.
> 
> Com'è la situazione? Il fondo portato da Goldman Sachs è più avanti avendo già fatto la due diligence. I Ricketts sono in ritardo ma sono usciti ufficialmente allo scoperto e possono recuperare terreno presentando un'offerta più alta.
> 
> ...


*

In Ricketts we trust
Che ci vada bene, almeno per una volta...*


----------



## Naruto98 (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news sul Milan e sul nuovo socio (o proprietario) da Luca Pagni di Repubblica: è sfida tra Mr X (che sarebbe un fondo di investimento del quale farebbe parte anche *Rocco Comisso* dei Cosmos, proprietario di Mediacom e patrimonio da 4,3 miliardi di dollari) e la famiglia Ricketts. Ma è anche una guerra tra banche: Goldman Sachs per il fondo contro Morgan Stanley per i Ricketts.
> 
> Com'è la situazione? Il fondo portato da Goldman Sachs è più avanti avendo già fatto la due diligence. I Ricketts sono in ritardo ma sono usciti ufficialmente allo scoperto e possono recuperare terreno presentando un'offerta più alta.
> 
> ...


*

E poi uno non deve pensare che dietro a questi fondi non ci sia sempre lui...*


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Anche il PSG è un fondo... ciò che conta è chi lo guida e lo compone. Può andare anche benissimo



Può andare bene se so chi c'è dietro, non solo il prestanome.
A me non fregherebbe nulla, ma la stampa e la UEFA vogliono saperlo e se no ci levano la pelle di dosso.
E io di tutti sti attacchi e di potere mediatico nullo da parte nostra non ne voglio piu vedere, sono stufo


----------



## Aron (23 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Anche il PSG è un fondo... ciò che conta è chi lo guida e lo compone. Può andare anche benissimo



Alla faccia del fondo, il PSG è il Qatar!


----------



## zamp2010 (23 Giugno 2018)

Mi pare strano che riportano la notizia e sbagliano tutti a scrive "Commisso" scrivono "Comisso"


----------



## 7vinte (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news sul Milan e sul nuovo socio (o proprietario) da Luca Pagni di Repubblica: è sfida tra Mr X (che sarebbe un fondo di investimento del quale farebbe parte anche *Rocco Comisso* dei Cosmos, proprietario di Mediacom e patrimonio da 4,3 miliardi di dollari) e la famiglia Ricketts. Ma è anche una guerra tra banche: Goldman Sachs per il fondo contro Morgan Stanley per i Ricketts.
> 
> Com'è la situazione? Il fondo portato da Goldman Sachs è più avanti avendo già fatto la due diligence. I Ricketts sono in ritardo ma sono usciti ufficialmente allo scoperto e possono recuperare terreno presentando un'offerta più alta.
> 
> ...


*

Un gruppo guidato da Comisso con imprenditori dal patrimonio simile va più che bene. Gente ricca e conosciuta.*


----------



## Mika (23 Giugno 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se vabbè, ecco il FONDOH
> 
> Per carità di dio, a sto punto resto con Li e aspetto Elliott



Vabbeh, un conto è un fondo dove il capo è uno sconosciuto, un altro è un fondo dove a capo c'è un imprenditore delle telecomunicazioni conosciuto in tutti gli USA con patrimonio di 4.5 miliardi di USD. La sua società la Mediacom ha fatturato nel 2009 1,196 miliardi di euro e conta sempre nella stima del 2009 (ho fatto ricerche su internet) 4500 dipendenti e vende in 23 stati americani. 

Poi uno così non penso che abbia bisogno di un fondo per prendere il 70% del Milan. Comunque è un imprenditore delle telecomunicazioni, la ottava in tutti gli USA. Magari potrebbe usare il Milan per fare un polo televisivo in Italia anche Pay-TV. No? Fatemi sperare bene una volta nella vita XD


----------



## 7vinte (23 Giugno 2018)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Mi pare strano che riportano la notizia e sbagliano tutti a scrive "Commisso" scrivono "Comisso"



Si è vero


----------



## 7vinte (23 Giugno 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Vabbeh, un conto è un fondo dove il capo è uno sconosciuto, un altro è un fondo dove a capo c'è un imprenditore delle telecomunicazioni conosciuto in tutti gli USA con patrimonio di 4.5 miliardi di USD. La sua società la Mediacom ha fatturato nel 2009 1,196 miliardi di euro e conta sempre nella stima del 2009 (ho fatto ricerche su internet) 4500 dipendenti e vende in 23 stati americani.
> 
> Poi uno così non penso che abbia bisogno di un fondo per prendere il 70% del Milan. Comunque è un imprenditore delle telecomunicazioni, la ottava in tutti gli USA. Magari potrebbe usare il Milan per fare un polo televisivo in Italia anche Pay-TV. No? Fatemi sperare bene una volta nella vita XD



Concordo. Andrà tutto bene


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Giugno 2018)

La solita porcata... fondi, scatole cinesi, tutto per non sapere CHI davvero ci sta dietro. Chi lascerebbe ancora in società quei quattro mongoli, compreso Li, investendo 750 milioni di euro per una società fuori dall’Europa?


----------



## 7vinte (23 Giugno 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Può andare bene se so chi c'è dietro, non solo il prestanome.
> A me non fregherebbe nulla, ma la stampa e la UEFA vogliono saperlo e se no ci levano la pelle di dosso.
> E io di tutti sti attacchi e di potere mediatico nullo da parte nostra non ne voglio piu vedere, sono stufo



Dietro Commisso non ci sarebbe nessuno


----------



## goleador 70 (23 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Un gruppo guidato da Comisso con imprenditori dal patrimonio simile va più che bene. Gente ricca e conosciuta.



Eh ma d'altronde non va mai bene nulla


----------



## 7vinte (23 Giugno 2018)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> La solita porcata... fondi, scatole cinesi, tutto per non sapere CHI davvero ci sta dietro. Chi lascerebbe ancora in società quei quattro mongoli, compreso Li, investendo 750 milioni di euro per una società fuori dall’Europa?



È diverso! Qui parliamo di Commisso! Non sconosciuti cinesi


----------



## admin (23 Giugno 2018)

Una cosa che mi ha allarmato: noto che questo è italo calabrese e cercando il cognome la prima cosa che salta fuori è 'Ndrina Commisso (calabrese). Non c'entrerà nulla, no?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (23 Giugno 2018)

Un fondo con gente cosi potente?! VOLENTIERI
Credo proprio che cadiamo bene in entrambi i casi


----------



## Aron (23 Giugno 2018)

Comunque sia non mi aspetto nessuna novità finché non ci sarà la sentenza dell'UEFA.
Se l'UEFA slittasse per assurdo la sentenza ad agosto, nessun nuovo socio verrebbe annunciato fino ad agosto.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Una cosa che mi ha allarmato: noto che questo è italo calabrese e cercando il cognome la prima cosa che salta fuori è 'Ndrina Commisso (calabrese). Non c'entrerà nulla, no?



Speriamo di no...ahaha...anche dove vivo ho ho dei comisso


----------



## goleador 70 (23 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Comunque sia non mi aspetto nessuna novità finché non ci sarà la sentenza dell'UEFA.
> Se l'UEFA slittasse per assurdo la sentenza ad agosto, nessun nuovo socio verrebbe annunciato fino ad agosto.


Si vabbe


----------



## Aron (23 Giugno 2018)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Si vabbe



Quando avremo la sentenza UEFA e quindi sveleranno il socio e le modalità del suo ingresso, probabilmente si capirà tutto.


----------



## MissRossonera (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news sul Milan e sul nuovo socio (o proprietario) da Luca Pagni di Repubblica: è sfida tra Mr X (che sarebbe un fondo di investimento del quale farebbe parte anche *Rocco Commisso* dei Cosmos, proprietario di Mediacom e patrimonio da 4,3 miliardi di dollari) e la famiglia Ricketts. Ma è anche una guerra tra banche: Goldman Sachs per il fondo contro Morgan Stanley per i Ricketts.
> 
> Com'è la situazione? Il fondo portato da Goldman Sachs è più avanti avendo già fatto la due diligence. I Ricketts sono in ritardo ma sono usciti ufficialmente allo scoperto e possono recuperare terreno presentando un'offerta più alta.
> 
> ...


*

Il fondo mi va bene solo se fin da subito è chiaro ci sta dietro,sennò ricominciamo da capo e non ne posso più!*


----------



## __king george__ (23 Giugno 2018)

ok facciamo un po' di sano complottismo...anche per divertimento (si fa per dire )


1)Silvio vuole fare finta di vendere e fa girare la voce...alcuni investitori/acquirenti seri si presentano (Richard Lee,MrPink ecc)...lui sta al gioco per rendere credibile la cosa e poi ovviamente "cede" al fantoccio Bee


In realtà poi Bee salta perché non trova i soldi (versione ufficiale)….alcuni capiscono che qualcosa non torna e Silvione non rischia troppo (versione complottista)


2)Silvio vuole fare finta di vendere SCENA 2 e fa girare la voce...alcuni investitori/acquirenti seri si presentano (i rappresentati da Galatioto)...lui sta al gioco per rendere credibile la cosa e poi ovviamente "cede" al fantoccio Li


3)Silvio vuole fare finta di vendere SCENA 3 e fa girare la voce (ovviamente attraverso Li)...alcuni investitori/acquirenti seri si presentano (famiglia Ricketts,ecc)...lui sta al gioco per rendere credibile la cosa e poi ovviamente "cede" al fantoccio "fondo rappresentato da Mister X"


4)Silvio vorrà fare finta di vendere SCENA 4 e farà girare la voce (ovviamente attraverso Mister X)...alcuni investitori/acquirenti seri si presenteranno...lui starà al gioco per rendere credibile la cosa e poi ovviamente "cederà" al fantoccio ecc ecc

5) Silvio vorrà fare finta ecc ecc


----------



## luis4 (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Eccallà, ovviamente.
> 
> Si ricomincia "Un fondo nel quale ci sarebbe..." e blablabla



se è un fondo con diversi soggetti e 10 miliardi di dollari sarebbe un problema? giusto per capire.


----------



## zamp2010 (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Una cosa che mi ha allarmato: noto che questo è italo calabrese e cercando il cognome la prima cosa che salta fuori è 'Ndrina Commisso (calabrese). Non c'entrerà nulla, no?



Io sono Americano, e questo cognome "Commisso" e mafioso.
Quindi e anche strano che riportano il nome "Comisso" invece di "Commisso".


----------



## Mika (23 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Comunque sia non mi aspetto nessuna novità finché non ci sarà la sentenza dell'UEFA.
> Se l'UEFA slittasse per assurdo la sentenza ad agosto, nessun nuovo socio verrebbe annunciato fino ad agosto.



Dimentichi una cosa importante, se Li non chiude per un socio entro il 6 Luglio e non rimborsa i 32M di Elliot che ha messo ieri, Li perde tutto e il Milan passa ad Elliot e deciderà Elliot a chi vendere e tutte le trattative in ballo con Li diventano carta straccia. Quindi entro il 6 il socio esce fuori a meno che Li non voglia perdere tutto o non rimborsi Elliot (cosa difficile).


----------



## 7vinte (23 Giugno 2018)

L'ultimo imprenditore delle telecomunicazioni stile Commisso che ha comprato il milan l'ha portato a vincere 5 Champions League. Aveva un'azienda dal nome simile a quella di Rocco. Rocco,vuoi ripetere i suoi successi?


----------



## luis4 (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Una cosa che mi ha allarmato: noto che questo è italo calabrese e cercando il cognome la prima cosa che salta fuori è 'Ndrina Commisso (calabrese). Non c'entrerà nulla, no?



beh è il proprietario di mediacom, se per gli usa è ok è una garanzia.


----------



## admin (23 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> se è un fondo con diversi soggetti e 10 miliardi di dollari sarebbe un problema? giusto per capire.



Se escono i nomi, ben venga. Ma se ricominciano coi "Potrebbe esserci tizio, caio e Sempronio che si nascondono perchè lì lavorano così" allora, pietà.


----------



## Montag84 (23 Giugno 2018)

[MENTION=948]Montag84[/MENTION] è l'ultimo avvertimento. Se non la smetti con questi post verrai bannato. Adesso basta.


----------



## Aron (23 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> se è un fondo con diversi soggetti e 10 miliardi di dollari sarebbe un problema? giusto per capire.



E' un problema per l'UEFA e potrebbe pure esserlo per la FIGC.
Siccome non possono semplicemente sostituire Li con un altro fantoccio (per quanto più credibile), devono organizzare un'operazione che abbia le vesti di una vendita in cui ci saranno altre società schermate ma con un prestanome che a questo giro avrà risorse e patrimoni dimostrabili.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (23 Giugno 2018)

Nella situazione in cui siamo la parola fondo manda im tifo in paranoia... a questo uniamo zero fiducia nel venditore.. ecco fatto che preferiamo i ricketts.
Temo pero che la uefa ci bastonerà nonostante qualche giorno di tempo extra concesso


----------



## luis4 (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se escono i nomi, ben venga. Ma se ricominciano coi "Potrebbe esserci tizio, caio e Sempronio che si nascondono perchè lì lavorano così" allora, pietà.



ormai il re è nudo grazie all'uefa, è finita la pacchia c'è dietro questo o quell'altro. Se sarà fondo sarà con un frontman solido, serio e riconosciuto che dovrà presentarsi all'uefa con tutte le credenziali. stessa cosa se sarà un soggetto singolo come i ricketts.

detto questo commisso non mi convince, ho visto che non ha speso un dollaro per i cosmos e praticamente è nella serie b americana, speriamo nei ricketts.


----------



## Aron (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se escono i nomi, ben venga. Ma se ricominciano coi "Potrebbe esserci tizio, caio e Sempronio che si nascondono perchè lì lavorano così" allora, pietà.



Ricordiamoci che due anni fa si diceva che Robin Li fosse il capocordata.


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se escono i nomi, ben venga. Ma se ricominciano coi "Potrebbe esserci tizio, caio e Sempronio che si nascondono perchè lì lavorano così" allora, pietà.



Non avrei saputo dirlo meglio!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (23 Giugno 2018)

Ragazzi però non imparanoiatevi...un fondo non è il male assoluto. 
Poi sto personaggio, da ciò che leggo, non mi sembra proprio essere una testa di legno.


----------



## Aron (23 Giugno 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Dimentichi una cosa importante, se Li non chiude per un socio entro il 6 Luglio e non rimborsa i 32M di Elliot che ha messo ieri, Li perde tutto e il Milan passa ad Elliot e deciderà Elliot a chi vendere e tutte le trattative in ballo con Li diventano carta straccia. Quindi entro il 6 il socio esce fuori a meno che Li non voglia perdere tutto o non rimborsi Elliot (cosa difficile).



Eventuale comunicazione del socio non arriverà comunque prima della sentenza UEFA. 
Auguriamoci di passare a Elliott se non si combina nulla con i Ricketts.


----------



## admin (23 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ricordiamoci che due anni fa si diceva che Robin Li fosse il capocordata.



Esattamente. E magari solo lui. Uscirono tutti i nomi top dell'economia cinese. Alla fine, "Il fondo" era uno straccione.


----------



## Gunnar67 (23 Giugno 2018)

Che schifo l'attuale proprietà e l'attuale management.


----------



## 7vinte (23 Giugno 2018)

[MENTION=3817]7vinte[/MENTION] non riportare notizie false


----------



## Jackdvmilan (23 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Montag84 (23 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Giugno 2018)

Ma per mediacom intendono quella che vende le patacche scadenti cinesi rimarchiate?


----------



## 7vinte (23 Giugno 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ross assieme a Commisso?!?!?! CIAO



No non insieme. Almeno per quanto ho capito. poi magari


----------



## MaschioAlfa (23 Giugno 2018)

Comisso
Mirabelli 
Gattuso


Dalla Calabria con furore.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (23 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma per mediacom intendono quella che vende le patacche scadenti cinesi rimarchiate?



telecomunicazioni


----------



## Aron (23 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## luis4 (23 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> E' un problema per l'UEFA e potrebbe pure esserlo per la FIGC.
> Siccome non possono semplicemente sostituire Li con un altro fantoccio (per quanto più credibile), devono organizzare un'operazione che abbia le vesti di una vendita in cui ci saranno altre società schermate ma con un prestanome che a questo giro avrà risorse e patrimoni dimostrabili.



se il fondo ha un soggetto serio, affidabile e riconosciuto non ci saranno problemi con nessuno. è chi oggi compra il milan sarà un soggetto serio, affidabile e riconosciuto perchè la prima cosa da fare dopo la firma e accreditarsi alla uefa come nuovo proprietario e presentare un progetto a lungo termine. per quanto riguarda i fondi di investimento sono ok l'importante e che non si occupino di giocatori, tpo ect.



Aron ha scritto:


> l'altro prestanome di lusso



tutti amici di mister b che si vendono per un dollaro quando sono piu ricchi del "vero proprietario"


----------



## 7vinte (23 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> [MENTION=3817]7vinte[/MENTION] non riportare notizie false



Lo hanno detto durante i titoli:"in pole commisso, dietro Richaktss e il patron dei miami dolphin Ross...


----------



## admin (23 Giugno 2018)

*Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 24 giugno 2018, continua a parlare di Mr X e di soggetto che preferisce restare in incognito. Quindi, niente nomi. E' sfida a due tra il medesimo Mr X e la famiglia Ricketts. Si va avanti con le trattative, a New York. Con tutta probabilità non si chiuderà a brevissimo ma si arriverà almeno a metà della prossima settimana. L'idea di Yonghong Li, dopo l'ingresso del nuovo socio, è quella di far quotare il Milan in borsa e poi farsi liquidare.

Per la Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 24 giugno 2018, il Mr X è Commisso. *


----------



## admin (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 24 giugno 2018, continua a parlare di Mr X e di soggetto che preferisce restare in incognito. Quindi, niente nomi. E' sfida a due tra il medesimo Mr X e la famiglia Ricketts. Si va avanti con le trattative, a New York. Con tutta probabilità non si chiuderà a brevissimo ma si arriverà almeno a metà della prossima settimana. L'idea di Yonghong Li, dopo l'ingresso del nuovo socio, è quella di far quotare il Milan in borsa e poi farsi liquidare.*



.


----------



## 7vinte (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 24 giugno 2018, continua a parlare di Mr X e di soggetto che preferisce restare in incognito. Quindi, niente nomi. E' sfida a due tra il medesimo Mr X e la famiglia Ricketts. Si va avanti con le trattative, a New York. Con tutta probabilità non si chiuderà a brevissimo ma si arriverà almeno a metà della prossima settimana. L'idea di Yonghong Li, dopo l'ingresso del nuovo socio, è quella di far quotare il Milan in borsa e poi farsi liquidare.*



Si continua a perdere tempo...


----------



## Aron (23 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> se il fondo ha un soggetto serio, affidabile e riconosciuto non ci saranno problemi con nessuno. è chi oggi compra il milan sarà un soggetto serio, affidabile e riconosciuto perchè la prima cosa da fare dopo la firma e accreditarsi alla uefa come nuovo proprietario e presentare un progetto a lungo termine. per quanto riguarda i fondi di investimento sono ok l'importante e che non si occupino di giocatori, tpo ect.



C'è una grossa anomalia in questo fondo presumibilmente capitanato da Commisso: da quello che riportano siti e tv come Sky Sport questo fondo vuole chiudere a tutti i costi prima dell'ingresso ufficiale di Elliott.

La domanda sorge spontanea: perché dovrebbero pagare di più ora un Milan il cui valore è in procinto di colare a picco? A qualunque compratore conviene in teoria aspettare che sia Elliott a impossessarsi del Milan. Sarebbe stato diverso se il nuovo acquirente avesse rilevato il club un mese fa per cambiare le sorti della sentenza UEFA.
A oggi però non c'è alcun senso logico ed economico per prendere il Milan in questo momento e alle cifre di cui si parla. A meno che non sia appunto l'ennesima puntata del teatrino.


----------



## Aron (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 24 giugno 2018, continua a parlare di Mr X e di soggetto che preferisce restare in incognito. Quindi, niente nomi. E' sfida a due tra il medesimo Mr X e la famiglia Ricketts. Si va avanti con le trattative, a New York. Con tutta probabilità non si chiuderà a brevissimo ma si arriverà almeno a metà della prossima settimana. L'idea di Yonghong Li, dopo l'ingresso del nuovo socio, è quella di far quotare il Milan in borsa e poi farsi liquidare.*



la quotazione in borsa


----------



## Gito (23 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> E' un problema per l'UEFA e potrebbe pure esserlo per la FIGC.
> Siccome non possono semplicemente sostituire Li con un altro fantoccio (per quanto più credibile), devono organizzare un'operazione che abbia le vesti di una vendita in cui ci saranno altre società schermate ma con un prestanome che a questo giro avrà risorse e patrimoni dimostrabili.



Ma no dai, uno con un patrimonio dimostrabile in miliardi non si mette a fare il prestanome


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> C'è una grossa anomalia in questo fondo presumibilmente capitanato da Commisso: da quello che riportano siti e tv come Sky Sport questo fondo vuole chiudere a tutti i costi prima dell'ingresso ufficiale di Elliott.
> 
> La domanda sorge spontanea: perché dovrebbero pagare di più ora un Milan il cui valore è in procinto di colare a picco? A qualunque compratore conviene in teoria aspettare che sia Elliott a impossessarsi del Milan. Sarebbe stato diverso se il nuovo acquirente avesse rilevato il club un mese fa per cambiare le sorti della sentenza UEFA.
> A oggi però non c'è alcun senso logico ed economico per prendere il Milan in questo momento e alle cifre di cui si parla. A meno che non sia appunto l'ennesima puntata del teatrino.




Si infatti, c'è qualcosa che non torna. A meno che non ci siano accordi sottobanco con la UEFA per avere una sentenza meno pesante vincolata a sto fatto


----------



## 7vinte (23 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> la quotazione in borsa


Be è positivo,no?


----------



## admin (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 24 giugno 2018, continua a parlare di Mr X e di soggetto che preferisce restare in incognito. Quindi, niente nomi. E' sfida a due tra il medesimo Mr X e la famiglia Ricketts. Si va avanti con le trattative, a New York. Con tutta probabilità non si chiuderà a brevissimo ma si arriverà almeno a metà della prossima settimana. L'idea di Yonghong Li, dopo l'ingresso del nuovo socio, è quella di far quotare il Milan in borsa e poi farsi liquidare.
> 
> Per la Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 24 giugno 2018, il Mr X è Commisso. *



.


----------



## Gito (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 24 giugno 2018, continua a parlare di Mr X e di soggetto che preferisce restare in incognito. Quindi, niente nomi. E' sfida a due tra il medesimo Mr X e la famiglia Ricketts. Si va avanti con le trattative, a New York. Con tutta probabilità non si chiuderà a brevissimo ma si arriverà almeno a metà della prossima settimana. L'idea di Yonghong Li, dopo l'ingresso del nuovo socio, è quella di far quotare il Milan in borsa e poi farsi liquidare.
> 
> Per la Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 24 giugno 2018, il Mr X è Commisso. *



Quanto sarebbe bello una bella contestazione della curva sotto Casa Milan "basta mister X, basta ignoti, basta fantocci, vogliamo i Ricketts"


----------



## admin (23 Giugno 2018)

Gito ha scritto:


> Quanto sarebbe bello una bella contestazione della curva sotto Casa Milan "basta mister X, basta ignoti, basta fantocci, vogliamo i Ricketts"



Magari


----------



## Aron (23 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Be è positivo,no?



Fantascienza che il Milan possa quotarsi in borsa.
Ci stanno per escludere dalle coppe per almeno un anno, siamo senza stadio di proprietà, senza bilanci positivi, senza prospettiva di qualificarci in Champions entro un periodo relativamente breve, e vogliamo pensare alla quotazione in borsa che richiede tra l'altro almeno un bilancio in attivo?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Giugno 2018)

Gito ha scritto:


> Quanto sarebbe bello una bella contestazione della curva sotto Casa Milan "basta mister X, basta ignoti, basta fantocci, vogliamo i Ricketts"



Seeee, è più probabile che trovi gli striscioni pro Fessone


----------



## luis4 (23 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Be è positivo,no?



certo, bastare avere i bilanci attivi per un anno x borsa asiatica 2/3 anni x borsa europea. piu o meno cosi. io investirò.



Aron ha scritto:


> Fantascienza che il Milan possa quotarsi in borsa.
> Ci stanno per escludere dalle coppe per almeno un anno, siamo senza stadio di proprietà, senza bilanci positivi, senza prospettiva di qualificarci in Champions entro un periodo relativamente breve, e vogliamo pensare alla quotazione in borsa che richiede tra l'altro almeno un bilancio in attivo?



chi compra non sta qua un anno e va via, è un progetto a lungo termine.


----------



## admin (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 24 giugno 2018, continua a parlare di Mr X e di soggetto che preferisce restare in incognito. Quindi, niente nomi. E' sfida a due tra il medesimo Mr X e la famiglia Ricketts. Si va avanti con le trattative, a New York. Con tutta probabilità non si chiuderà a brevissimo ma si arriverà almeno a metà della prossima settimana. L'idea di Yonghong Li, dopo l'ingresso del nuovo socio, è quella di far quotare il Milan in borsa e poi farsi liquidare.
> 
> Per la Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 24 giugno 2018, il Mr X è Commisso. *



.


----------



## mabadi (23 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Si infatti, c'è qualcosa che non torna. A meno che non ci siano accordi sottobanco con la UEFA per avere una sentenza meno pesante vincolata a sto fatto



Eliot non deve vendere può aspettare. Chi deve vendere è Il perché quindi Eliot dovrebbe fare un prezzo più basso?


----------



## gabuz (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Eccallà, ovviamente.
> 
> Si ricomincia "Un fondo nel quale ci sarebbe..." e blablabla



Il fatto di essere praticamente in mano ad un fondo (Elliott) è il motivo principale delle bastonate che stiamo prendendo dall'Uefa, figuriamoci se un altro fondo diventa davvero il nostro proprietario


----------



## admin (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 24 giugno 2018, continua a parlare di Mr X e di soggetto che preferisce restare in incognito. Quindi, niente nomi. E' sfida a due tra il medesimo Mr X e la famiglia Ricketts. Si va avanti con le trattative, a New York. Con tutta probabilità non si chiuderà a brevissimo ma si arriverà almeno a metà della prossima settimana. L'idea di Yonghong Li, dopo l'ingresso del nuovo socio, è quella di far quotare il Milan in borsa e poi farsi liquidare.
> 
> Per la Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 24 giugno 2018, il Mr X è Commisso. *




.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Giugno 2018)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Eliot non deve vendere può aspettare. Chi deve vendere è Il perché quindi Elliot dovrebbe fare un prezzo più basso?



Da quel che ho capito Elliot non diventerebbe proprietaria del Milan se Li non pagasse, ma dovrebbe mettere all'asta il Milan per riprendersi i soldi del debito contratto da Li. Se anche vendesse a 1 miliardo Elliot incasserebbe sempre la stessa cifra e il resto va a Li. Per questo Elliot svenderebbe il Milan a un prezzo basso

Almeno questo avevo letto più volte qua


----------



## Salina (23 Giugno 2018)

Commisso e uno juventino sfegatato.


----------



## luis4 (23 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> C'è una grossa anomalia in questo fondo presumibilmente capitanato da Commisso: da quello che riportano siti e tv come Sky Sport questo fondo vuole chiudere a tutti i costi prima dell'ingresso ufficiale di Elliott.
> 
> La domanda sorge spontanea: perché dovrebbero pagare di più ora un Milan il cui valore è in procinto di colare a picco? A qualunque compratore conviene in teoria aspettare che sia Elliott a impossessarsi del Milan. Sarebbe stato diverso se il nuovo acquirente avesse rilevato il club un mese fa per cambiare le sorti della sentenza UEFA.
> A oggi però non c'è alcun senso logico ed economico per prendere il Milan in questo momento e alle cifre di cui si parla. A meno che non sia appunto l'ennesima puntata del teatrino.



Ma questo non prova che sia un teatrino. Perchè potrebbero comprare ora?

-avranno informatori dalla uefa, il giudizio è ribaltabile o quantomeno si possono limitare i danni visto che il problema uefa è proprietario non solido, continuità aziendale. Questo problema con nuovo proprietario verrebbe meno.
-Mister li è a un vicolo cieco cederà al minor prezzo possibile. L'asta organizzata da elliot potrebbe far salire di molto prezzo, ricorda sempre chi paga elliot prende il milan con 0 debiti. Se non ci sarà l'asta(boh chi lo sa magari scaroni dice fesserie) elliot potrebbe rivendere a chi vuole lui e quindi gli interessati di oggi potrebbero essere tagliati fuori. Quindi magari pagano 50 milioni in piu ma entrano subito e rimettono in sesto la prossima stagione.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Giugno 2018)

Spero nei ricketts onestamente, sto Comisso mi ispira zero fiducia nell'ambito sportivo.


----------



## King of the North (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Eccallà, ovviamente.
> 
> Si ricomincia "Un fondo nel quale ci sarebbe..." e blablabla



Cosa vuol dire “si ricomincia”? C’e Un nome e cognome “Rocco Commisso”, cosa non va bene?


----------



## King of the North (23 Giugno 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Può andare bene se so chi c'è dietro, non solo il prestanome.
> A me non fregherebbe nulla, ma la stampa e la UEFA vogliono saperlo e se no ci levano la pelle di dosso.
> E io di tutti sti attacchi e di potere mediatico nullo da parte nostra non ne voglio piu vedere, sono stufo



Rocco Commisso non è un prestanome è un plurimiliardario con un patrimonio stimato più o meno del doppio del patrimonio di Ricketts.


----------



## luis4 (23 Giugno 2018)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Rocco Commisso non è un prestanome è un plurimiliardario con un patrimonio stimato più o meno del doppio del patrimonio di Ricketts.



e se di fondo si tratta ci saranno anche altri investitori quindi molta disponibilità economica.


----------



## King of the North (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se escono i nomi, ben venga. Ma se ricominciano coi "Potrebbe esserci tizio, caio e Sempronio che si nascondono perchè lì lavorano così" allora, pietà.



Ma se il frontman della cordata è Commisso, onestamente chi se ne frega degli altri. Lui da solo sarebbe più che sufficiente. Sono stati spesi mille messaggi chiedendo che ci fosse un nome e cognome, E il nome e cognome lo abbiamo.


----------



## admin (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 24 giugno 2018, continua a parlare di Mr X e di soggetto che preferisce restare in incognito. Quindi, niente nomi. E' sfida a due tra il medesimo Mr X e la famiglia Ricketts. Si va avanti con le trattative, a New York. Con tutta probabilità non si chiuderà a brevissimo ma si arriverà almeno a metà della prossima settimana. L'idea di Yonghong Li, dopo l'ingresso del nuovo socio, è quella di far quotare il Milan in borsa e poi farsi liquidare.
> 
> Per la Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 24 giugno 2018, il Mr X è Commisso. *
> 
> ...



*Leggete e quotate le news*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 24 giugno 2018, continua a parlare di Mr X e di soggetto che preferisce restare in incognito. Quindi, niente nomi. E' sfida a due tra il medesimo Mr X e la famiglia Ricketts. Si va avanti con le trattative, a New York. Con tutta probabilità non si chiuderà a brevissimo ma si arriverà almeno a metà della prossima settimana. L'idea di Yonghong Li, dopo l'ingresso del nuovo socio, è quella di far quotare il Milan in borsa e poi farsi liquidare.
> 
> Per la Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 24 giugno 2018, il Mr X è Commisso. *
> 
> ...


*

Fondi, guerre tra banche, Rocco Casalino... inizia un altro incubo?*


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Giugno 2018)

Forza Commisso.


----------



## sballotello (23 Giugno 2018)

oddio, le robe marcate mediacom sono mezze tacche..meglio l'altro.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Giugno 2018)

sballotello ha scritto:


> oddio, le robe marcate mediacom sono mezze tacche..meglio l'altro.



Allora è proprio l'azienda mediacom del pattume cinese low cost rimarchiato quindi?

Ho ancora gli incubi del mio tablet mediacom di anni e anni fa...


----------



## gabuz (23 Giugno 2018)

Salina ha scritto:


> Commisso e uno juventino sfegatato.



Esatto


----------



## ignaxio (24 Giugno 2018)

No commissioni con comisso


----------



## King of the North (24 Giugno 2018)

sballotello ha scritto:


> oddio, le robe marcate mediacom sono mezze tacche..meglio l'altro.



Ragazzi ma le leggete le notizie o vi fermate alla prima sillaba? Mediacom è un’azienda di telecomunicazioni, l’ottava in America. Si parla di un’azienda che ha fruttato 4 mld in 20 anni.


----------



## King of the North (24 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Allora è proprio l'azienda mediacom del pattume cinese low cost rimarchiato quindi?
> 
> Ho ancora gli incubi del mio tablet mediacom di anni e anni fa...



Già nelle pagine precedenti ti era stato detto che mediacom è un’azienda di telecomunicazioni. Boh.....non leggono


----------



## admin (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 24 giugno 2018, continua a parlare di Mr X e di soggetto che preferisce restare in incognito. Quindi, niente nomi. E' sfida a due tra il medesimo Mr X e la famiglia Ricketts. Si va avanti con le trattative, a New York. Con tutta probabilità non si chiuderà a brevissimo ma si arriverà almeno a metà della prossima settimana. L'idea di Yonghong Li, dopo l'ingresso del nuovo socio, è quella di far quotare il Milan in borsa e poi farsi liquidare.
> 
> Per la Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 24 giugno 2018, il Mr X è Commisso. *
> 
> ...



.


----------



## majorero61 (24 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## admin (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 24 giugno 2018, continua a parlare di Mr X e di soggetto che preferisce restare in incognito. Quindi, niente nomi. E' sfida a due tra il medesimo Mr X e la famiglia Ricketts. Si va avanti con le trattative, a New York. Con tutta probabilità non si chiuderà a brevissimo ma si arriverà almeno a metà della prossima settimana. L'idea di Yonghong Li, dopo l'ingresso del nuovo socio, è quella di far quotare il Milan in borsa e poi farsi liquidare.
> 
> Per la Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 24 giugno 2018, il Mr X è Commisso. *
> 
> ...



*Quotate le news. Quante volte dobbiamo ripeterlo? *


----------



## marcokaka (24 Giugno 2018)

"Rocco Commisso" -> il nome non promette nulla di buono.


----------



## Boomer (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 24 giugno 2018, continua a parlare di Mr X e di soggetto che preferisce restare in incognito. Quindi, niente nomi. E' sfida a due tra il medesimo Mr X e la famiglia Ricketts. Si va avanti con le trattative, a New York. Con tutta probabilità non si chiuderà a brevissimo ma si arriverà almeno a metà della prossima settimana. L'idea di Yonghong Li, dopo l'ingresso del nuovo socio, è quella di far quotare il Milan in borsa e poi farsi liquidare.
> 
> Per la Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 24 giugno 2018, il Mr X è Commisso. *
> 
> ...



Il fatto che sia uscito il nome fa ben sperare anche se preferivo i Ricketts a pelle. Non conosco questo Commisso quindi non dico niente per ora.


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 24 giugno 2018, continua a parlare di Mr X e di soggetto che preferisce restare in incognito. Quindi, niente nomi. E' sfida a due tra il medesimo Mr X e la famiglia Ricketts. Si va avanti con le trattative, a New York. Con tutta probabilità non si chiuderà a brevissimo ma si arriverà almeno a metà della prossima settimana. L'idea di Yonghong Li, dopo l'ingresso del nuovo socio, è quella di far quotare il Milan in borsa e poi farsi liquidare.
> 
> Per la Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 24 giugno 2018, il Mr X è Commisso. *



male malissimo. Tralasciando il discorso fondo, che è ancora una volta inquietante, questo non caccia soldi e non ha la stessa mentalità imprenditoriale dei Ricketts.


----------



## Boomer (24 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> male malissimo. Tralasciando il discorso fondo, che è ancora una volta inquietante, questo non caccia soldi e non ha la stessa mentalità imprenditoriale dei Ricketts.


Ma lo conoscete o parlate cosi a sentimento?


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Giugno 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Ma lo conoscete o parlate cosi a sentimento?



tra l'altro ho appena scoperto sia un tifoso juventino...comunque si era parlato di lui anche per la roma ai tempi.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (24 Giugno 2018)

Sicuramente con i Ricketts sembra tutto più limpido. Speriamo alzino l'offerta


----------



## admin (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 24 giugno 2018, continua a parlare di Mr X e di soggetto che preferisce restare in incognito. Quindi, niente nomi. E' sfida a due tra il medesimo Mr X e la famiglia Ricketts. Si va avanti con le trattative, a New York. Con tutta probabilità non si chiuderà a brevissimo ma si arriverà almeno a metà della prossima settimana. L'idea di Yonghong Li, dopo l'ingresso del nuovo socio, è quella di far quotare il Milan in borsa e poi farsi liquidare.
> 
> Per la Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 24 giugno 2018, il Mr X è Commisso. *
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Giugno 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Sicuramente con i Ricketts sembra tutto più limpido. Speriamo alzino l'offerta



Non capisco veramente perché.

I Ricketts sono usciti allo scoperto perché in clamoroso ritardo nella trattativa. Pensavano di prendere il Milan da Elliot e quando si sono accorti che bisognava prenderlo da Li o niente si sono trovati spiazzati.
Da li l’uscita pubblica e il tentativo di tornare in gioco.

Non é una proposta piú limpida. É solo piú disperata.

Poi sento parlare di “Commisso non caccia, i Ricketts si...”.
Ma su quali basi?


----------



## Salina (24 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## admin (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 24 giugno 2018, continua a parlare di Mr X e di soggetto che preferisce restare in incognito. Quindi, niente nomi. E' sfida a due tra il medesimo Mr X e la famiglia Ricketts. Si va avanti con le trattative, a New York. Con tutta probabilità non si chiuderà a brevissimo ma si arriverà almeno a metà della prossima settimana. L'idea di Yonghong Li, dopo l'ingresso del nuovo socio, è quella di far quotare il Milan in borsa e poi farsi liquidare.
> 
> Per la Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 24 giugno 2018, il Mr X è Commisso. *
> 
> ...



Quotare. Se non quotate cancello i post.


----------



## goleador 70 (24 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (24 Giugno 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non capisco veramente perché.
> 
> I Ricketts sono usciti allo scoperto perché in clamoroso ritardo nella trattativa. Pensavano di prendere il Milan da Elliot e quando si sono accorti che bisognava prenderlo da Li o niente si sono trovati spiazzati.
> Da li l’uscita pubblica e il tentativo di tornare in gioco.
> ...



No non hai capito...dico per le voci che ci sono su questo Commisso...non che molti altri presidenti siano individui esemplari eh...comunque alla fine basta caccino la grana


----------



## pinopalm (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quotare. Se non quotate cancello i post.


 
No way, questo e' uno juventino sfegatato e voleva comprarsi un pezzo di Juventus. Per quelli che sanno l'inglese, leggetevi questa intervista. Copiate e incollate questo indirizzo nel browser: wetheitalians.com/interviews/truely-successful-italian-american-story-meet-rocco-commisso.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (24 Giugno 2018)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> No way, questo e' uno juventino sfegatato e voleva comprarsi un pezzo di Juventus. Per quelli che sanno l'inglese, leggetevi questa intervista. Copiate e incollate questo indirizzo nel browser: wetheitalians.com/interviews/truely-successful-italian-american-story-meet-rocco-commisso.



Letta, interessante. Però direi che non mi interessa la sua fede calcistica, se davvero ha interesse nel comprarci.
Dovesse prenderci diventerebbe il primo tifoso milanista


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 24 giugno 2018, continua a parlare di Mr X e di soggetto che preferisce restare in incognito. Quindi, niente nomi. E' sfida a due tra il medesimo Mr X e la famiglia Ricketts. Si va avanti con le trattative, a New York. Con tutta probabilità non si chiuderà a brevissimo ma si arriverà almeno a metà della prossima settimana. L'idea di Yonghong Li, dopo l'ingresso del nuovo socio, è quella di far quotare il Milan in borsa e poi farsi liquidare.
> 
> Per la Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 24 giugno 2018, il Mr X è Commisso. *
> 
> ...





pinopalm ha scritto:


> No way, questo e' uno juventino sfegatato e voleva comprarsi un pezzo di Juventus. Per quelli che sanno l'inglese, leggetevi questa intervista. Copiate e incollate questo indirizzo nel browser: wetheitalians.com/interviews/truely-successful-italian-american-story-meet-rocco-commisso.



Grazie.

Chissà perchè ha cambiato diea nel giro di due anni, Galatioto gliel'aveva proposto. Strano.


----------



## alcyppa (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 24 giugno 2018, continua a parlare di Mr X e di soggetto che preferisce restare in incognito. Quindi, niente nomi. E' sfida a due tra il medesimo Mr X e la famiglia Ricketts. Si va avanti con le trattative, a New York. Con tutta probabilità non si chiuderà a brevissimo ma si arriverà almeno a metà della prossima settimana. L'idea di Yonghong Li, dopo l'ingresso del nuovo socio, è quella di far quotare il Milan in borsa e poi farsi liquidare.
> 
> Per la Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 24 giugno 2018, il Mr X è Commisso. *
> 
> ...




Frittatone di cipolle, familiare di Peroni gelata, tifo indiavolato per i Ricketts e rutto libero.


Alla larga il fondo dell'italoamericano juventino, mafioso e niente niente magari pure conoscente di B.


----------



## Miracle1980 (24 Giugno 2018)

Alla fine è ovvio che non sarà nessuno dei 2...ma un terzo asiatico. Vedrete.


----------



## Roccoro (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 24 giugno 2018, continua a parlare di Mr X e di soggetto che preferisce restare in incognito. Quindi, niente nomi. E' sfida a due tra il medesimo Mr X e la famiglia Ricketts. Si va avanti con le trattative, a New York. Con tutta probabilità non si chiuderà a brevissimo ma si arriverà almeno a metà della prossima settimana. L'idea di Yonghong Li, dopo l'ingresso del nuovo socio, è quella di far quotare il Milan in borsa e poi farsi liquidare.
> 
> Per la Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 24 giugno 2018, il Mr X è Commisso. *
> 
> ...



Io spero in Rocco solo perché ha il mio stesso nome!  W Rocco !


----------



## Garrincha (24 Giugno 2018)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Ma se il frontman della cordata è Commisso, onestamente chi se ne frega degli altri. Lui da solo sarebbe più che sufficiente. Sono stati spesi mille messaggi chiedendo che ci fosse un nome e cognome, E il nome e cognome lo abbiamo.



Se è un'altra pagliacciata Commisso uscirà di scena come la provincia cinese, Haixia e il ruggito di Huarong, sarà un nome uscito durante la trattativa ma non presente nei fatti. 
Dubito si presti a fare lo spaventapasseri anche se dipende da cosa gliene verrebbe in tasca ma è più probabile un comunicato che smentisca la sua presenza nel caso


----------



## sballotello (24 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Sotiris (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 24 giugno 2018, continua a parlare di Mr X e di soggetto che preferisce restare in incognito. Quindi, niente nomi. E' sfida a due tra il medesimo Mr X e la famiglia Ricketts. Si va avanti con le trattative, a New York. Con tutta probabilità non si chiuderà a brevissimo ma si arriverà almeno a metà della prossima settimana. L'idea di Yonghong Li, dopo l'ingresso del nuovo socio, è quella di far quotare il Milan in borsa e poi farsi liquidare.
> 
> Per la Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 24 giugno 2018, il Mr X è Commisso. *
> 
> ...



Mamma mia, questo proprio no, per carità ... tra l'altro, guarda caso, attivo nel mondo delle televisioni ...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Giugno 2018)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> No way, questo e' uno juventino sfegatato e voleva comprarsi un pezzo di Juventus. Per quelli che sanno l'inglese, leggetevi questa intervista. Copiate e incollate questo indirizzo nel browser: wetheitalians.com/interviews/truely-successful-italian-american-story-meet-rocco-commisso.



Dai... anche io sono tifoso dei Sixers, ma se diventassimpropretario dei Lakers, sifotta i Sixers e viva lo showtime!

Che Jordan era tifoso degli Hornes? Eppure adesso nin arebbe maggiore soddisfazione se loro voncessero l’anello.

E Squinzi milanista... non fa mettere sempre il triplo alla squadra quando gioca contro di noi?

Nin cambia il punto di vista su un giocatore solo averlo al fantacalcio?

Acquistare una squadra fa cambiare le prospettive.


----------



## Aron (24 Giugno 2018)

Riccardo Silva con Rocco Commisso. Poche settimane fa era stato fatto proprio il nome di Riccardo Silva come possibile nuovo socio, lo stesso Silva che ha rapporti strettissimi con Bogarelli, Fininvest, Galliani e Preziosi, e che possiede mucchi di società off-shore sparse per il mondo, da Panama all'Arabia agli Stati Uniti.

Per quanto mi riguarda il quadro è chiarissimo.
Io mi domando se pensino che alla UEFA siano scemi o se per gli scopi che hanno se ne freghino di apparire come tali.


----------



## Casnop (24 Giugno 2018)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> No way, questo e' uno juventino sfegatato e voleva comprarsi un pezzo di Juventus. Per quelli che sanno l'inglese, leggetevi questa intervista. Copiate e incollate questo indirizzo nel browser: wetheitalians.com/interviews/truely-successful-italian-american-story-meet-rocco-commisso.


Molto interessante, grazie Pino. Illuminante prospettiva su un imprenditore che non conoscevo. Letto? Mandato da Salvatore Galatioto, che gli aveva proposto di entrare nel consorzio sinoamericano due anni fa. Ecco con chi stanno parlando i Li da giorni a New York.


----------



## Giangy (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 24 giugno 2018, continua a parlare di Mr X e di soggetto che preferisce restare in incognito. Quindi, niente nomi. E' sfida a due tra il medesimo Mr X e la famiglia Ricketts. Si va avanti con le trattative, a New York. Con tutta probabilità non si chiuderà a brevissimo ma si arriverà almeno a metà della prossima settimana. L'idea di Yonghong Li, dopo l'ingresso del nuovo socio, è quella di far quotare il Milan in borsa e poi farsi liquidare.
> 
> Per la Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 24 giugno 2018, il Mr X è Commisso. *
> 
> ...



Se non sbaglio Mediacom oltre le TV produce anche qualche smartphone e tablet di basso costo. Comunque io tifo ovviamente per i Ricketts.


----------



## Casnop (24 Giugno 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Se è un'altra pagliacciata Commisso uscirà di scena come la provincia cinese, Haixia e il ruggito di Huarong, sarà un nome uscito durante la trattativa ma non presente nei fatti.
> Dubito si presti a fare lo spaventapasseri anche se dipende da cosa gliene verrebbe in tasca ma è più probabile un comunicato che smentisca la sua presenza nel caso


È doveroso attendere smentite da Commisso, ovviamente se si tratta di indiscrezioni senza fondamento. Che sia un prestanome, lo escluderei. Commisso, visto il suo passato in Chase Manhattan Bank e le sue notevoli possibilità, al massimo può prestare denaro.


----------

